# Nervously pregnant after 2 miscarriages...



## pea-in-pod

Surprise! That's what I got when I got my BFP on 22nd February! I really was not expecting it, I just didn't "feel" pregnant. As some of you know, my BFP was preceeded by some bleeding, so I didn't want to annouce it straight away. It's now been over a week since I had any bleeding, so I am hoping for the best!
Trying not to get too hopeful and excited at this point, as I just really don't know if this one will stick around.
Praying for my sticky bean this time around,
and best of luck for everyone else who is also newly pregnant.

ps: I am seven weeks preggers, due 19th October or thereabouts.

Pea


----------



## mommy2baby2

Congrats on your :bfp: I'm so happy that you are pregnant again! Take it easy and stay positive! I understand EXACTLY how you feel, I 'm newly pregnant after 2 mc too!

:baby:


----------



## cho

i had 2 mc and now have a little boy who is fit and healthy so dont be nervous x


----------



## mrsbling

Congrats x


----------



## maratobe

congrats hun! lots of sticky dust for you :dust:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

congratulations x


----------



## pea-in-pod

Thanks ladies for your supportive comments! Mommy2baby here's to sticky beans for us both! I'll watch for news of you!
xoxo
Pea


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## chella

Congrats on ur bfp!!! xx


----------



## dizzy65

congrats hoping ur bean sticks.


----------



## BizyBee

So happy for you darlin! Congrats. :happydance:


----------



## sue247

congrats !


----------



## chellelou21

Congratulations on your BFP! x


----------



## ricschick

congratulations hun wishing you a v happy and healthy 9months xx


----------



## KimmyLou

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Worrisome

congrats hun, see you in first tri


----------

